# visitor to the wood lot...



## RAY_PA (Feb 8, 2011)

Cutting wood Sunday. Took a Ranger load out, was gone about an hour. Came back and found this:.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 8, 2011)

Doggy.


----------



## loon (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6740BBFDABB15D907BD751E&first=121&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## Bxpellet (Feb 8, 2011)

Bigfoot


----------



## maplewood (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but it looks like snow to me....


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2011)

Walrus?


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 9, 2011)

Goodyear.


----------



## Uper (Feb 9, 2011)

Canadian Lynx.


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2011)

It's the rabbit, run away !


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a dog.  You don't see nails on cat tracks.  Lynx tracks are a-symmetrical.  It's splayed out round, so it's not coyote.  It's a dog.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Watch out where the huskies go ....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 9, 2011)

And don't you eat that yellow snow....


----------



## Thistle (Feb 9, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> And don't you eat that yellow snow....



Frank Zappa 1979?  (I have to ask older brother,he'd remember that more than me haha)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 9, 2011)

It was Zappa and the Mothers, but I don't know when.  Funny stuff


----------



## RAY_PA (Feb 9, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> It's a dog.  You don't see nails on cat tracks.  Lynx tracks are a-symmetrical.  It's splayed out round, so it's not coyote.  It's a dog.



Thanks. I was thinking Yote.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 9, 2011)

Coyote tracks are oblong-ovals with the front 2 nails usually prominent as a peak (some say "triangular" tracks, I think oval).  If they're in deep mud, they may be splayed a bit more.  dogs (especially big dogs) have these round tracks.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2011)

those are DEFINATELY alien
to be exact, Pluto
little orange men (possibly women)
although women are usually larger
with three toes


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 18, 2011)

Also yotes leave tracks almost 1 directly ahead of the other and a yote track most usually has enough room between them to place a size 11 boot between them and about 4" left over. However they change with a different gate. Good post Adios.


----------



## jimdeq (Apr 18, 2011)

REDFOX


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dog.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Doggy.


+1 but Big one.


----------

